# Trailers For 4-wheelers??



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Alright, I got my mind made up on the machine, now I just need to find a suitable trailer. I'm leaning towards one of those "landscaping" type trailers, ya see with the metal fencing around them. Just in case I need to put some other gear in there. Maybe some of you guys could post some pics of your set-ups and list maybe some pro's and con's of some of the diferent types of trailers. I definitely need a "tilt" trailer and some that I can load and unload the machine by myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I got a 5x8 with a folding tailgate(no need for tilt) from Lowes 2 years ago. Paid like $600 or so. I put a plywood floor in it and 2ft sides made of plywood.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

No need for tilt, Mike????  I didn't really feel like having to deal with ramps, too. How do you load yours??

LMAO,, my bad,, I see what you're saying now.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tail gate lifts up and down.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL We have a HUGE trailor!! But we have 3 dirtbikes and a Huge QUad on there but if u really want I make a picture of it. It's a old Sprint car trailor my hubby use to use when he did Sprint cars, and we just added some Tire guards, and an toolbox ( too keep all equitment in it) and thats it.
Let me know,,,,lol We are really creative here hahahaha:evil:


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I use a 4x8, it has 3' sides and the back door doubles as a ramp. Just something to think about, the sides are nice if you use it on dirt roads in the winter it keeps all the dirt and salt off the machine. My buddy has the same as me but with no sides and in the winter his is always covered in salt.


Joe


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I was at the new Harbor Freight store in Pontiac this afternoon. They've got a nice little utility trailer there. It's right in the vestibule at the entrance. It's on sale for $159. I can't be positive, but I think it's this model right here :

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=90153

If this looks like something you might like you could give them a call and ask them what the model number is and then head over to their web site and check out the specs. It's a pretty nice little trailer for the price ! If this one won't work they have lots of other reasonably priced trailers available. Check out the web site.

Good luck !

John


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I had one from HF I got in the 200$ range, for the price you can't beat them but just keep a close eye on the tires they are a little shotty.


----------



## zta5505 (May 24, 2005)

I have an 8X10 tilt alum.. Its big enough to fit 2 4X4 and a 50 and a 90. It hauls very nice with a full load on it. you may want to go to a 4 place if you think you need more room for gear and a coupule 4X4 Mach.. you can never go big enough you will always want more room at one point or another.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Jpoll,,, where in Pontiac is there a Harbor Freight?,, I think the 4x8 is what I'm gonna be looking at. Although, I'd like some bigger wheels, I'm not gonna complain for $250 bucks


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

WHB - I've still got a snowmobile trailer for sale. I've not pursued selling it much, didnt even use it last winter at all. Its still available and I'm looking to deal!

See here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=751

http://www.newmansinc.com/sledbed_vfront_trailer.html

Just a thought.......


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> Jpoll,,, where in Pontiac is there a Harbor Freight?,, I think the 4x8 is what I'm gonna be looking at. Although, I'd like some bigger wheels, I'm not gonna complain for $250 bucks


Hi there,

Harbor Freights new store just opened in Pontiac. They're on Telegraph just North of Elizabeth Lake Rd. (Right accross from Summit Place Mall) They're on the North end of that whole development right next to the now closed Circuit City. I think the trailer they have there may have had 12" tires on it. But I've got a nice 4x8 trailer I bought at Home Depot about 6-7 years ago that's got 5.70x8's on it and that thing has hauled a TON of stuff !


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jpollman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Harbor Freights new store just opened in Pontiac. They're on Telegraph just North of Elizabeth Lake Rd. (Right accross from Summit Place Mall) They're on the North end of that whole development right next to the now closed Circuit City!.............


Thanks John! Now my well worn Sear's Craftsman Members card can take a rest! HF here I come! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I have a couple of clients right near there, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jpollman said:


> I was at the new Harbor Freight store in Pontiac this afternoon. They've got a nice little utility trailer there. It's right in the vestibule at the entrance. It's on sale for $159. I can't be positive, but I think it's this model right here :
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=90153
> 
> ...



I have this trailer and for the money it works quit well. I turned it into a boat trailer first for a small boat and then into a utility trailer. It's now just a frame again as I didn't like the last trailer design, but I am going to rebuild it. Mine has the 8" wheels, but you can upgrade to the 12" for a few more bucks, probably worth it! 
In this weeks circular, TSC has an all steel utility/atv trailer for $299....already assembled. Can't remember the dementions, but basically just big enough to fit a standard atv.


----------

